# Bruschetta



## masta (Jun 10, 2006)

Posted this before but it is so good had to repost with picture since we have been eating it often!
<UL>
<LI>Chop up some fresh ripe tomatoes and add to bowl with julienned fresh basil. Add extra virgin olive oil to coat and salt and pepper to taste.</LI>
<LI>Toast 1" thick pieces of bread. We have been using roasted garlic bread which is awesome but a good firm French bread will work.</LI>
<LI>When bread is toasted and hot rub one side liberally with a whole garlic clove...the garlic will melt onto the bread.</LI>
<LI>top bread with tomato/basil mixture and serve</LI>[/list]


The raw garlic adds a bite to the dish and don't make up the tomato mixture too far ahead as the salt will cause the water to come of the tomatoes.


----------



## Bill B (Jun 10, 2006)

Yummy.... Thats Italian....one of my favorite dishes.


Bill


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 10, 2006)

MMmmmmmmm... I wonder if someone around here will cook for us tonight...


----------



## geocorn (Jun 10, 2006)

I am not a huge fan of tomatoes, but that looks mighty tasty.


----------



## masta (Jun 10, 2006)

The bruschetta went well with the roasted garlic and shrimp ravioli topped with a white wine cream sauce we had for dinner.


----------



## Pepere (Jun 11, 2006)

Masta:


Kudos on the new avatar!






Double kudos on the bruschetta






I think I have a brand new chianti to go with the that. Leaving for Vt tomorrow I could bring a bottle.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 11, 2006)

I make that quite often too but sometimes I toast the bread with a slice of mozzerella cheese or add chopped fresh mozzerella to the tomato mixture(I deseed the tomatoes first). Any way it is Great!!!!


Tasty looking Picture!!!!


Ramona


----------



## peterCooper (Jun 12, 2006)

I got back from a business trip to Poland last night. Let me tel you, that 
looks better than anything I saw in a week of polish hotel food. 

I HATE saurkraut


----------

